# dead Battery immobilised cobra tracker. no fob no subscription



## shannyH (Feb 5, 2017)

hi guys im newbie on here. wondering if anyone can help. i have an 2011 GTR. I havent been using it recently and my battery had gone flat. I tried to jumpstart it but ive got the dreaded yellow key symbol on bottom right hand of dash. my doors lock and unlock and my ignition comes on but wont attempt to start. i rang AC speedtech and was told they have a standard cobra Tracker fitted which may have immobilised the engine. I rang cobra and was told my subscription wasnt renewed after 2012 and they would not have activated the immobiliser but i would have to pay a subscription fee to send a signal to the car if it was the cobra that had activated the immobiliser. I did get a diagnostic machine plugged in and the only fault that came up was starter relay.. any suggestions on what to do next? i would be grateful with any help you guys can offer, thanx


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey Shanny, have you got a tracker fob for the car? If a tracker is fitted but not activated you will have heard it click for a few seconds when you start the car, can you remember hearing the clicking noise?

If you have a tracker fob, sometimes just changing the battery in the fob cures the problem and car starts as normal again, I know that sounds ridiculous but it works.


----------



## shannyH (Feb 5, 2017)

thanx for the reply but i didnt get no fob when i got the car.. i get the ticking noise from the back NSR which i was told was the cobra tracker from Ac speedtech


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Ah that's not good, can you contact the seller and see if they still have the tracker fob? There would have been 2 fobs originally.

My mate's GT-R did the same as yours, tracker was inactivated on that too, but it still immobilsed the car one day out of the blue, thought he was in for some big expense, but changing the fob battery cured it.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Give me a call on 07973733441


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

That's exactly what happened to me. 

The clicking is the inactive tracker (as you know anyway). Then my battery turned its toes up so I fitted a new one and then had the same symptoms you had. I had to have it collected and taken to Nissan in St Helens who sorted it out.

Once it's fixed, write to Cobra and ask for compensation for their shitey equipment. I di and got a cheque for what I asked for, which was about £150. It was good of Cobra but I'd rather have not had the hassle in the first place.


----------



## shannyH (Feb 5, 2017)

first of all thanks to takamo helping me try getting it started... had to go out hence the reason i didnt call back. Cobra did say they gonna call me back in the morning and reactivate the sim and send it a signal again..amd snuffy if it does turn out to be the tracker that has caused the issue then i will personally hand the letter to cobra head office because the guy i spoke to form cobra accidently let it slip that their office is only 3 miles away from me..


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

shannyH said:


> i will personally hand the letter to cobra head office because the guy i spoke to form cobra accidently let it slip that their office is only 3 miles away from me..


 :chuckle:

It is quite common this, that the unsubscribed trackers accidentally kick in but magically restart after a call to them. Commonly if you've ignition on/off in quick succession or battery on/off. If you've an unsubscribed tracker (you'll hear a ticking on startup from the rear left) either renew the subscription or we would advise removing/bypassing it in case of future issues. The 'starter signal' fault code points heavily at that issue.

It can be very inconvenient, from personal experience one kicked in roadside, mid-winter, in the pouring rain, at 2am... Had to (soggily) bypass it to restart and get home.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

shannyH said:


> first of all thanks to takamo helping me try getting it started... had to go out hence the reason i didnt call back. Cobra did say they gonna call me back in the morning and reactivate the sim and send it a signal again..amd snuffy if it does turn out to be the tracker that has caused the issue then i will personally hand the letter to cobra head office because the guy i spoke to form cobra accidently let it slip that their office is only 3 miles away from me..



No problem bro hope you get it sorted


----------



## shannyH (Feb 5, 2017)

No nothing yet.. Cobra and tracker company's both sent signals but nothing.... Did I mention that when I press foot on brake and press start all ignition comes on but when it's time to start it all dash lights go off like powers cutting off or like a dead battery... But it's got a brand new battery... Is there a fuse which I'm missing?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I still reckon that there is a blown fuse in the mains fuses


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Steering lock??? Didn't this problem cause similar issues - car suddenly failing to start and yellow key warning..


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Does all of the power get cut (including interior lights & windows etc.)? If so, wiggle the battery (especially the connectors) and see if the interior lights come back on. If they do, it should then start ...

If interior lights etc. are still working, it won't be this.


----------



## shannyH (Feb 5, 2017)

Everything works as normal just won't attempt to start and I've checked all main fuses and little fuses ?


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Have you tried both GTR keys? and possibly changing the batteries in the keyfobs too, there is also a key slot down below the steering wheel, you could try putting the key in, and trying to start.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> Steering lock??? Didn't this problem cause similar issues - car suddenly failing to start and yellow key warning..


Yep, that was a recall for early cars. We thought that was the issue with my mate's car until we changed the tracker fob battery.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Is this car an MY2010 registered in early 2011 or MY2011


----------



## shannyH (Feb 5, 2017)

My2011


----------



## shannyH (Feb 5, 2017)

Checked all fuses and changed batteries in fob and got another brand new car battery today and still nothing.. Does anyone else's key symbol light on bottom corner of dash stay on for about 15 secs after ignition is turned off? Could key have lost memory although ignition still comes on and everything still works?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

shannyH said:


> No nothing yet.. Cobra and tracker company's both sent signals but nothing....


Can they send you a new fob? Just thought it might be worth a shot, crazy as it sounds.

If not, sounds like you need to try bypassing it.


----------



## shannyH (Feb 5, 2017)

the cobra tracker has been bypassed..


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I can't remember the exact details of the infamous steering lock recall, I think it mainly affected 09 and 10 cars, but does your steering lock and unlock normally when the ignition lights are on/off?


----------



## shannyH (Feb 5, 2017)

Yeh locks perfect... Soon as I press start button it unlocks and when I turn ignition off and open door it locks.. Although doors unlock with key fob would key still immobilise engine start? Just thinking that due to yellow key light staying on after ignition is switched off


----------



## rs300dave (Mar 1, 2014)

Are you sure the tracker has been bypassed. I had the key symbol stay on the dash when it was the battery in the tracker fob. I think you need to have the fob to get the car started then bypass the tracker.


----------



## shannyH (Feb 5, 2017)

rs300dave said:


> Are you sure the tracker has been bypassed. I had the key symbol stay on the dash when it was the battery in the tracker fob. I think you need to have the fob to get the car started then bypass the tracker.


oh do you?? i dont have a fob for the cobra tracker.. i have had a tracker from tracker fitted recently and they are sending a technician to check the tracker and immobiliser. Cobra activated the sim again and have sent the tracker messages but still nothing.. would the tracker send the key symbol on the dash?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

shannyH said:


> oh do you?? i dont have a fob for the cobra tracker.. i have had a tracker from tracker fitted recently and they are sending a technician to check the tracker and immobiliser. Cobra activated the sim again and have sent the tracker messages but still nothing.. would the tracker send the key symbol on the dash?


If what you told me on the phone has been done then the cobra one is definitely bypassed but I did ask you if the second tracker had any kind of immobiliser built in and you said it 100%didn't so it can't be that either. Something else came to mind give me a call later on this morning.


----------



## Bibz (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi who can I contact to remove my tracker cos my gtr not starting aswel thanks


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

Your best off putting your rough location mate rab (takamo)on here is great with all electrical on here his in Birmingham area. And him and his son are really really helpful and genuinely nice guys to👍


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Appreciate the feedback my friend.


----------

